# F250



## bridge bandit (Apr 29, 2006)

In looking at truck prices I noticed with the recent deal Ford is offering that you can get a F250 at a really nice price right now. WHY?


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

The 08's have been out for 8 months now. It's really time to empty the lots from the 07's.


----------



## bridge bandit (Apr 29, 2006)

sorry folks I don't know why this topic came up twice!!!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Thats funny, Nate and I were posting the same thing in different locations.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I've done some research on this matter.

When you look at the front of any of the F250's, they all have an identifier code that requires them to sell at discount. It says FORD.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Makes for an even better deal on "the best selling most capable line of trucks in history"!!!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

campmg said:


> I've done some research on this matter.
> 
> When you look at the front of any of the F250's, they all have an identifier code on the front that requires them to sell at discount. It says FORD.











okay, gotta run before Bluewedge reads this!


----------



## vikecowboy (Aug 17, 2006)

I think they pretty much have to give them away for who in the hell would want one?

He,he,he,he...


----------



## having_fun (Jun 19, 2006)

vikecowboy said:


> I think they pretty much have to give them away for who in the hell would want one?
> 
> He,he,he,he...


But it is a 3/4 ton, that makes it better than ANY 1/2 ton IMO. Why is it I see more Fords around the campground than anything?


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Tough Crowd Tonight!!!








I bet you guys won't say the same thing when BlueWedge passes you!!!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

dpthomasjr said:


> I think they pretty much have to give them away for who in the hell would want one?
> 
> He,he,he,he...


And it continues, some will never learn....as stated above....
""the best *selling *most capable line of trucks in history"


----------



## having_fun (Jun 19, 2006)

But they sell alot ding dongs with the most suger as well, does that mean they are the best?


----------



## Kamm (Apr 27, 2007)

campmg said:


> I've done some research on this matter.
> 
> When you look at the front of any of the F250's, they all have an identifier code that requires them to sell at discount. It says FORD.


Actually, FORD is an acronym for First On Race Day!


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

having_fun said:


> But they sell alot (of) Ding Dongs with the most sugar as well, does that mean they are the best?


Only if you like Ding Dongs. I'm a Hostess SnoBall kind of guy myself, but with diabetes, that's a pretty big no-no.

But back to the Ding Dongs. If you can get good Ding Dongs at a reduced price, wouldn't you buy them too? Sure, you wouldn't buy them if you didn't want or like the taste of them, but that attitude didn't make Costco what it is today.









And as always, "best" is always subjective. What's best for one application, may not be in another. I Ferrari is a great car (it may even qualify as the "best" in some circles) but if you're going off-roading, I don't think so.

The reason Ford, Chevy, Dodge, et al, are out there is because so many people think one is better than the other, making their favorite the "best". Heck, if you paid $50K for one of these diesel trucks, you're pretty much gonna claim it's the best, because otherwise you're admitting you may be a pretty big fool for buying one of these things without getting the "best". So much for brand loyalty, eh?

The "best" ends up being what's the "best" for you. Not your neighbor, not your brother-in-law, not another poster here. Nope, the "best" may be the most you can get for the money you have or payments you can afford, or what will fit in your garage, or your prior history with a particular brand. My best isn't necessarily your best.

With that, I wish you all - the best of luck!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Buy what you want Ill buy the BEST! Im actually really open to vehicle brands.. believe it or not. this was just fun to get going. Ive bought Ford lately (12 yrs) due to the family ties and discount. Luckily, never once had a problem and have loved each of them!


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

having_fun said:


> But it is a 3/4 ton, that makes it better than ANY 1/2 ton IMO. Why is it I see more Fords around the campground than anything?


You're at Disney World, where nothing is based in reality?

Or maybe - it's cause they won't run. The Dodge and GM guys are out driving around, maybe hauling Ford parts back...

Sluggo


----------



## having_fun (Jun 19, 2006)

I've had Dodges and Chevys, and everrytime I'm towed, I see a emblem on the back of the tow truck, it says "FORD". My wife once said, if every TOW truck that picks up our Dodge and Chevy says Ford, maybe, just maybe, Ford is a fine pulling machine.







Yea, yea, yea, I tell her, their day is comming.


----------



## goneflyfishin (Jan 12, 2007)

Sluggo54 said:


> But it is a 3/4 ton, that makes it better than ANY 1/2 ton IMO. Why is it I see more Fords around the campground than anything?


You're at Disney World, where nothing is based in reality?

Or maybe - it's cause they won't run. The Dodge and GM guys are out driving around, maybe hauling Ford parts back...

Sluggo
[/quote]


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Kamm said:


> I've done some research on this matter.
> 
> When you look at the front of any of the F250's, they all have an identifier code that requires them to sell at discount. It says FORD.


Actually, FORD is an acronym for First On Race Day!








[/quote]

That's funny - I always heard it was an acronym for "Found On Road Dead."









Sorry! I couldn't resist.

Mike


----------



## vikecowboy (Aug 17, 2006)

I am just messing with you guys. Nothing serious.


----------



## Raymond (Mar 1, 2007)

These response are great. Let's just keep buying American and supporting our country!


----------



## phaucker (Jul 23, 2007)

Ray said:


> These response are great. Let's just keep buying American and supporting our country!


I don't think you can go wrong with the Ford...and I agree with Ray...Buy American!


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Fix Or Repair Daily


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

ahhh, we have now entered the acronym game phase.... just another pacifier for those who embark on winless efforts in fabricating reality....


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Wow, I find it amazing how this topic sparked such ...... controversy.







C
ome on everyone, we've been through this before. We all have our favorites.







(And I know I'm right of course







)

Anyway, let's get back to the numbers. You can get a good deal on most of the diesels of the previous model. That also means it won't trash your emission controls if you can't find ULSD. If you find the truck you like, buy it!








Besides, no one will mess with you when you are sitting behind the wheel of a beast like that!!!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Nathan said:


> Anyway, let's get back to the numbers.


And spoil all of our fun ? Man, what a party pooper.







I love this place!!


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

For the longest time I hated Fords. I have always been a Chevy man, from my Monte Carlo to my many Camaro's over the years. When I got this TT I had to upgrade my TV and couldn't pass up the deal on....what else....My 1988 F-350 Dually and to tell you the truth...I LOVE THIS TRUCK! With that said....

*F*ast 
*O*nly 
*R*olling 
*D*ownill


----------



## BeachHut (Aug 1, 2007)

Ray said:


> These response are great. Let's just keep buying American and supporting our country!


I bought a chevy and it was made in Mexico...How does that work?


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

BeachHut said:


> These response are great. Let's just keep buying American and supporting our country!


I bought a chevy and it was made in Mexico...How does that work?
[/quote]
And in many cases they arent only manufactured there, they are designed and engineered there too. 
If we question that, we better question the Japanese OEM's building cars in the USA....How does that work too?
This will lead to a whole new thread


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

F-ing
Old 
Rebuilt 
Dodge

Sorry Just could not help it


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

2007 is a great deal if you can find one that works for your situation. I am partial to the 2008 interior hp and of course tailgate step.

After reading the entire thread all I can say is ...







The only non-Ford I have ever owned was totaled by a Ford.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Bluewedge, as you know i love the '08 F350's and am very excited to get mine, but just out of curiosity, what type of effect does carting around that fighter jet have on the overall tongue weight of yours??


----------



## bridge bandit (Apr 29, 2006)

When I saw the price of the ford I called my wife in and said lets go out and buy one. Her response (she was raised on a farm) was NO WAY. She has the same opinion alot of you have of ford. But today I went out and checked a couple ford dealerships in the area and do you think i could find one '07 F250. GONE!! Someone seems to like the FORD.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

dpthomasjr said:


> Bluewedge, as you know i love the '08 F350's and am very excited to get mine, but just out of curiosity, what type of effect does carting around that fighter jet have on the overall tongue weight of yours??


It's a F350, It can carry a jet along with an OB!!!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

bridge bandit said:


> When I saw the price of the ford I called my wife in and said lets go out and buy one. Her response (she was raised on a farm) was NO WAY. She has the same opinion alot of you have of ford. But today I went out and checked a couple ford dealerships in the area and do you think i could find one '07 F250. GONE!! Someone seems to like the FORD.


The Ford Truck's sales record isn't an accident. The SD's often are a bit pricier than the competition, but they are built for the task and therefore sell very well. Don't worry about the 07's being gone. The 08's keep rolling off the assembly line.


----------



## bradnbecca (Feb 12, 2007)

bridge bandit said:


> When I saw the price of the ford I called my wife in and said lets go out and buy one. Her response (she was raised on a farm) was NO WAY. She has the same opinion alot of you have of ford. But today I went out and checked a couple ford dealerships in the area and do you think i could find one '07 F250. GONE!! Someone seems to like the FORD.


there is nary a 2007 available in this part of the world, either.


----------



## Raymond (Mar 1, 2007)

dpthomasjr said:


> These response are great. Let's just keep buying American and supporting our country!


I bought a chevy and it was made in Mexico...How does that work?
[/quote]
And in many cases they arent only manufactured there, they are designed and engineered there too. 
If we question that, we better question the Japanese OEM's building cars in the USA....How does that work too?
This will lead to a whole new thread








[/quote]

Without getting too deep, in this truly global world of ours, it is hard to buy completely 100% American but the R&D money does go back to either GM, Ford, Chrysler or Japan. I prefer to support our American companies born out of Detroit and not Japan. To each his own I guess. You're right, a whole new thread could prevail....


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Ray said:


> These response are great. Let's just keep buying American and supporting our country!


I bought a chevy and it was made in Mexico...How does that work?
[/quote]
And in many cases they arent only manufactured there, they are designed and engineered there too. 
If we question that, we better question the Japanese OEM's building cars in the USA....How does that work too?
This will lead to a whole new thread








[/quote]

Without getting too deep, in this truly global world of ours, it is hard to buy completely 100% American but the R&D money does go back to either GM, Ford, Chrysler or Japan. I prefer to support our American companies born out of Detroit and not Japan. To each his own I guess. You're right, a whole new thread could prevail....








[/quote]
I live next to people who design these vehicle for a living.... and YES, I live in the United States.








Ford, GM and Chrysler spend more on R&D in the US than all of those Parmaceutical companies combined (and our products are considerably cheaper on a price/lb comparison







)!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

vikecowboy said:


> I am just messing with you guys. Nothing serious.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Nathan said:


> These response are great. Let's just keep buying American and supporting our country!


I bought a chevy and it was made in Mexico...How does that work?
[/quote]
And in many cases they arent only manufactured there, they are designed and engineered there too. 
If we question that, we better question the Japanese OEM's building cars in the USA....How does that work too?
This will lead to a whole new thread








[/quote]

Without getting too deep, in this truly global world of ours, it is hard to buy completely 100% American but the R&D money does go back to either GM, Ford, Chrysler or Japan. I prefer to support our American companies born out of Detroit and not Japan. To each his own I guess. You're right, a whole new thread could prevail....








[/quote]
I live next to people who design these vehicle for a living.... and YES, I live in the United States.








Ford, GM and Chrysler spend more on R&D in the US than all of those Parmaceutical companies combined (and our products are considerably cheaper on a price/lb comparison







)!
[/quote]
last year I had bought a tube of medicine and when I turned it over it said the tube was made in one country, the box in another, the medicine in another







and assembled in the USA.


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

Ford fleet sales is what makes Ford the best selling. 
Think about it. Most fleets rotate the trucks within 150,000 mi or 8 years. I know our fleet manager buys Ford he says because it is a "throw away truck". Cheap to buy and cheap to run for 8 years. Our current fleet is about 600 F-E 250's and 400 F450's.


----------



## vikecowboy (Aug 17, 2006)

Repairs are not usually cheap...

I would agree that a Ford is a "throw away truck".

Just messing with you guys nothing serious - I had three Fords before I came to my senses.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

This is never going to end, is it?!?









Let's everyone go camping


----------



## having_fun (Jun 19, 2006)

Someone throw one my way, I need a place to shi... I mean sit in the front yard.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

campmg said:


> I've done some research on this matter.
> 
> When you look at the front of any of the F250's, they all have an identifier code that requires them to sell at discount. It says FORD.


You are so Fresh .....


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Nathan said:


> This is never going to end, is it?!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK! I'll tell Rick to hitch up the tt to the DODGE and we'll get the dog and go!


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Back to the topic - the '08's are a totally new truck that does not carry the liability (real or perceived) of being powered by the oft-maligned Navistar 6.0 PSD. The 07's will not only be a year older model, they are now a generation older and also have the 6.0 motor. As I understand it, by the time the more recent 6.0's came out, Navistar had fixed the problems with the engine but it was really too late to save it. Alot of buyers simply waited for the '08's with the new 6.4. They are a significant improvement in many areas over the '07's. They are nice trucks. When we went and looked at them - we really liked everything except for the goofy front end looks. When we were there, the dealer had a whole bunch of '07 crew cabs on the lot. Didn't surprise me one bit.

-CC


----------



## ronmhagen (Jul 9, 2007)

kjdj said:


> Ford fleet sales is what makes Ford the best selling.
> Think about it. Most fleets rotate the trucks within 150,000 mi or 8 years. I know our fleet manager buys Ford he says because it is a "throw away truck". Cheap to buy and cheap to run for 8 years. Our current fleet is about 600 F-E 250's and 400 F450's.


I agree with the fleet sales being the ringer for Ford. It works for them, but the numbers won't change the truck









My truck is a few weeks old and proudly displays the made in Michigan sticker.

Global economy or not, you do still make a difference if you buy American. It's a choice.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> This is never going to end, is it?!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK! I'll tell Rick to hitch up the tt to the DODGE and we'll get the dog and go!








[/quote]
I've towed with a Cummings 5.9L (my Dad has one). I won't dispute that any of these Diesels are great trucks!!!

NOW, LET'S GO CAMPING!!!!


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Ohhhhhh - I have a Ford story.....

I used to own a Ford truck (we will call it a Ranger - small truck, but still a truck) - this particular truck saved my life on more than one occasion:

1. The setting is Yosemite - I am with an idiot who I was letting drive my truck (this idiot no longer resides in my contact list). This idiot decides to turn around in the middle of a Forest Service Road without letting me get out to direct. Needless to say, my Ranger (with me and the idiot) went rolling down a 20 foot embancment and landed upside down. After yelling at said idiot I hiked my way back up the hill and down the road, found someone to call a tow truck and watched my Ranger be pulled up right and then up the hill. I drove that truck back to Oregon the next day - there were a few scratches and some vegetation, but besides that, the truck was fine.

2. The setting - Creswell, Oregon - the time:4:00am. Same truck about a year later. I am driving myself to work, roads are slick, fog is thick. Deer jumps in front of my truck. I hit the breaks, hit the deer and then slide into the mountian. Air bag went off, horn is blaring (I hate that saftey feature). I look at the truck - broken headlight and a scratch along the side (matches the scratches on the roof). I disconnect the horn, cut away the air bag and drive the truck about a mile up the road to home.

3. I-5 North Bound - near Brownsville, OR. 6:00am. Same Ford Ranger about another year later. Hit a slick spot on the freeway (did I mention the snow?) - I was traveling about 40 mph. I hit the soft shoulder (I thought I was going to make it) and the truck rolled - three times! It landed on it's feet (all 4) in the field next to the freeway. Me and the other person in the truck walked away with some glass in our hair. Truck sustained a broken rear window and a munch on the drivers side. I personally drove that truck back to Eugene.

This is why I buy Fords... I have walked away from a couple of accidents (we won't talk about the Mustang) and lived to tell about it. You will never talk me out of it! We did consider a Dodge when we upgraded out TV - I just didn't feel as solid inside to me.... stuck with the Ford!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> Ohhhhhh - I have a Ford story.....
> 
> I used to own a Ford truck (we will call it a Ranger - small truck, but still a truck) - this particular truck saved my life on more than one occasion:
> 
> ...


Ok, all I can say is WOW!








Oh, and watch out for Mountains, Snow, Forest Service Roads, etc.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

vikecowboy said:


> I think they pretty much have to give them away for who in the hell would want one?
> 
> He,he,he,he...


Anyone with a brain.

He,he,he,he...


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

kjdj said:


> Ford fleet sales is what makes Ford the best selling.
> Think about it. Most fleets rotate the trucks within 150,000 mi or 8 years. I know our fleet manager buys Ford he says because it is a "throw away truck". Cheap to buy and cheap to run for 8 years. Our current fleet is about 600 F-E 250's and 400 F450's.


Don't get me wrong. There is nothing wrong with Ford trucks. If the Ford van had more passenger legroom I would have bought it. The Ford van had more options including a Diesel offering. a few years ago.
What does it matter anyway most folks replace their truck every 5 years or less anyway.
There is no need in the USA for a long lasting vehicle. 
Trucks are made to work very hard for a finite amount of time.

*I did not mean to offend at all. *


----------



## bradnbecca (Feb 12, 2007)

cookie9933 said:


> Anyone with a brain.
> 
> He,he,he,he...


ok, you owe me for a new keyboard- I just spit coffee all over this one!!!!


----------



## tomlholmes (Jul 3, 2007)

Well, we are "Ford Folks", and really have had Great reliability with all of them, (and there have been many,'79 Econoline '83 EXP '86 Bronco II, '91 Explorer, '93 F-150, '99 F-150, and currently '06 Expedition and '07 F-250 Diesel. *But my point is, what ever gets you from point A to point B and back, safely with no problems is a Great Vehicle. Right? *They all have their good points and bad. Just have to go by your own experience, and respect the opinions of others. At least that's how I approach it.










HEIDI


----------

